# Recommend Orthodontist Dublin Southside?



## my2leftfeet (7 Aug 2007)

My bottom teeth could do with straightening. I will require braces for about 18 months. Used only notice them on teenagers/early 20s but have noticed lots of 'older' people with them over last year or so and reckon may as well do it now.
Has anyone been through this? Would love to hear your experience and if you can recommend an orthodontist in Southside Dublin. {i have done a search but didn't find what I need}


----------



## foxylady (7 Aug 2007)

my2leftfeet said:


> My bottom teeth could do with straightening. I will require braces for about 18 months. Used only notice them on teenagers/early 20s but have noticed lots of 'older' people with them over last year or so and reckon may as well do it now.
> Has anyone been through this? Would love to hear your experience and if you can recommend an orthodontist in Southside Dublin. {i have done a search but didn't find what I need}


 
Cant recommend an orthodontist but this might be of interest http://www.invisalign.com/generalapp/eu/eu/ it is new type of braces and looks more comfy than metal braces. It also give a list of dentist that use this type.


----------



## markowitzman (7 Aug 2007)

and it rarely does what it says on the tin so beware.
Get an opinion from an orthodontist first.


----------



## annieoburns (7 Aug 2007)

I had good experience over about 7 years with Niall Le Masney located on Rock Road opposite Blackrock Clinic.  He also had a base in Bray. He sorted different teeth probs with two children.  Nice chap and effecient back up. Parking in immediate area always a problem though.  You will still need to attend a regular dentist though and he/she might have a preference/recommendation


----------



## TreeTiger (7 Aug 2007)

I would agree with a recommendation of Niall LeMasney, he does great work, very dedicated, and though it seems expensive at first as time goes on you appreciate the value you're getting.

I thought the normal thing was for a dentist to refer a patient to an orthodontist, so I don't know if you can just phone up and make an appointment directly.


----------



## PM1234 (7 Aug 2007)

TreeTiger said:


> I thought the normal thing was for a dentist to refer a patient to an orthodontist, so I don't know if you can just phone up and make an appointment directly.


 
While you may get an appt. sooner with a referral, you can also just ring and make an appt. yourself. The Ortho. will charge for the initial consultation and then quote you for the work needed and an approx. timeframe (depending on how quickly your teeth move of course). Would also recommend doing some research into Invisalign. I should add that I don't know anyone who has used it but have read a lot of unsatisfactory reports about it. You will find a lot of information if you google. 

I've never heard of anyone who regretted getting (conventional) orthodontic treatment so good luck with your decision!


----------



## foxylady (8 Aug 2007)

markowitzman said:


> and it rarely does what it says on the tin so beware.
> Get an opinion from an orthodontist first.


 
Doyou mean that the invisalign does not work? Am curious as have only read about it recently


----------



## Lauren (8 Aug 2007)

Hi, had the braces when I was in my early 20's. Although the guy did a good job, I wouldn't recommend him or any of his staff. Found them all rude and arrogant so therefore wouldn't recommend the practice to anyone. Not sure if it still exists but it was in Ranelagh area. 
Happy to provide some insight as to whats it like to get conventional braces as an adult so feel free to PM me.


----------



## beetroot (10 Aug 2007)

Am 32 and just got braces on my top teeth about a month ago (getting the bottom ones done in another month), so far so good. They are a lot less noticeable than I thought and am sorry I didn't do it years ago. Not in Dublin so can't help you with Orthodontist though. PM me if you have any other questions though. Good luck.


----------



## Marion (10 Aug 2007)

I would recommend 

[broken link removed]

 ORTHODONTIC SOCIETY OF IRELAND (OSI)

    * Dr. Coughlan, A.
    * Charlemont Clinic Charlemont Mall
    * Dublin 6  IRELAND
    * Phone: +53 1 845 6808
    * E-mail: tony.coughlan@iol.ie

Marion


----------

